# Is a T3i a good starting DSLR?



## daddyCreswell (Aug 2, 2014)

I've been wanting a DSLR for a while now and I am thinking about getting the t3i. Is this a good beginner camera to get? I want to take general pictures and some of my boys playing different sports. Any other advice you can pass along? Thanks


----------



## KmH (Aug 2, 2014)

daddyCreswell said:


> *Is a T3i a good starting DSLR?*


Yes, it is.
The differences between other makes/models of entry-level DSLRs is minimal.

Read and study the camera users manual as soon as you get a camera.
Read and study these tutorials - Learn Photography Concepts


----------



## that1guy (Aug 3, 2014)

all cameras are good starters!

how you use them... well now thats a different story. 

And well Lenses I wish it was the same but the more you pay for one the better the image quality!


----------



## that1guy (Aug 3, 2014)

daddyCreswell said:


> I've been wanting a DSLR for a while now and I am thinking about getting the t3i. Is this a good beginner camera to get? I want to take general pictures and some of my boys playing different sports. Any other advice you can pass along? Thanks



1DX>5D3>6D>7D>t5i... look into those

but yes the t3i is a good camera


----------



## Reiep (Aug 5, 2014)

daddyCreswell said:


> Iand some of my boys playing different sports.


Prepare some budget for a telephoto, if there are at the other side of the stadium the kit will be short. 

As for the T3i, sure, good camera.


----------



## SnappingShark (Aug 5, 2014)

T3i is a great camera - and Ron Lane here uses one, I think, and his photos are great IMO.
Find him and his Flickr - get some good example of what's possible!

A good tool is the Flickr camera explorer. Find the camera you are interested in - then peruse photographs taken by that camera.

If you like the images, there's no reason that in time you'll produce the same type of shot


----------



## paigew (Aug 5, 2014)

It sure is! It was my first camera. I had it until I upgraded to the mark iii. 

taken with T3i + 50 1.4





[URL="https://flic.kr/p/eQQc5b"]
	
https://flic.kr/p/eQQc5b


----------



## Joefbs (Aug 5, 2014)

I have the t5i, which is close to being the same camera as the t3i, and I am very happy with it. Everything that you hear is that it's all about who is behind the camera, and that statement becomes more and more true as you begin to gain knowledge about composition, subject matter and lighting. I have seen a drastic improvement in my photos as i have learned these things. Sure there are times where I sit and say to myself, "Self, If you only had a 5D Mkiii you could achieve professional quality images", but it really is all about who is pushing the shutter button. I say that the t3i will be more than enough of a camera for your needs. Take a look at my flickr, not saying that I have phenomenal images there, but they were all taken with my t5i and I was able to capture the moment that I wanted to remember.


----------



## ZacDaMan72 (Aug 8, 2014)

The T3I will be a good starter. For sports I would try to get a fixed max aperture lens (Canon L lens) but they are *very *expensive, at least in New Zealand. A good starter sports lens would be the Canon 55-250mm f4-5.6 IS. Here's a shot:



Random Rugby shots by Zachary Ong, on Flickr​


----------



## Stephanie Cole (Nov 6, 2014)

I bought a Canon t3i for my first camera in 2012. If you are going to use it for automatic or manual you can take some really good pictures! I'd say if you weren't going to make this a full time job go for the t3i. It will be good quality without spending a ton of money.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 6, 2014)

Is the T3i a good starters camera ?
Yes
But I think there are other cameras in its price range that are better.


----------

